

Google Does A Barrel Roll - sidwyn
https://www.google.com/search?q=do+a+barrel+roll

======
civilian
This:
[http://info.stylee32.net/Weapons%20and%20Military/Jets/ailer...](http://info.stylee32.net/Weapons%20and%20Military/Jets/aileron%20roll%20v%20barrel%20roll.jpg)

